# Pictures not matching with releases



## Costello (Jan 13, 2005)

If, while browsing gOnline, you find pictures don't match with the game you're looking at (which WILL happen, since I've already seen such a case but I dunno on which releases... I didn't have time to check them all 1 by 1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


Post the game numbers here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



THANKS IN ADVANCE !


----------



## Devis0r (Jan 14, 2005)

1763, 1764 and 1765 are mixed up between each other.


----------



## GbaDoctor (Jan 14, 2005)

k fenx, costello will notice thiz for sure (he's at the uni atm i think) anyway keep on sending feedback, the feedback iz vital in the very first period of the new site to fix bugs that haven't been noticed (u know iz not easy to put a revolution on an already great site 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## skarthebloodchild (Jan 28, 2005)

i wanted to say that 1840 metal slug europe has monopoly's nfo...


----------



## Costello (Jan 28, 2005)

I know  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






I'm currently uploading all the pictures again, the NFO, boxarts, etc. and releases data, so everything should match (once it's done only! I'll post it here when it's done)...


----------

